# 2019 Hells Bay Marquesa



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

Waiting is the hardest part.... think there’s a song about it.....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice congrats.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Give us the low down of how you are going to have it setup.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, we need details so we can live vicariously through you.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

Seafoam Green Hull
Aqua Mist Liner and Awlgrip
2019 Mercury 115ProXS
Starboard mounted Ipilot
Lithium batteries with onboard charger
Simrad Evo 3 NSS7 top mounted


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Great choice!

Does HB have an estimated weight reduction for using carbon innegra vs Kevlar?

Don’t be surprised if it’s ready before New Year.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Congrats man, it'll be tough getting progress pics and just wanting to get it in the water.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Writing the check is always the hardest part for me.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Great choice!
> 
> Does HB have an estimated weight reduction for using carbon innegra vs Kevlar?
> 
> Don’t be surprised if it’s ready before New Year.


Carbon Innegra cuts about 50lbs off their previous hull.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

But good things come to those who wait! The carbon innegra is stronger and lighter. Very nice!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats on the new ride. Look forward to seeing the build progress pix.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

SWEET!!!!!


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

HB will be closed a couple weeks for the Holiday’s. After that we should be full speed ahead.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Gorgeous. The queso is a heck of a boat!


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Is the carbon innegra an option or the new standard?


----------



## B_ONE (Nov 29, 2018)

Also what made you pick the 115 merc over Yamaha? I’m interested in building a new one myself and curious


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

B_ONE said:


> Also what made you pick the 115 merc over Yamaha? I’m interested in building a new one myself and curious


I don't know about the OP, but for me it would be the Mercury's 128 cubic inches weighing 359 lbs versus the Yamaha's 109 cubic inches weighing 377 lbs.

In a 60 or 90, I'd go Zuke. Yamaha at 70, and 115 and up I'm going the new Mercury.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

Half Shell said:


> I don't know about the OP, but for me it would be the Mercury's 128 cubic inches weighing 359 lbs versus the Yamaha's 109 cubic inches weighing 377 lbs.
> 
> In a 60 or 90, I'd go Zuke. Yamaha at 70, and 115 and up I'm going the new Mercury.


This, also like the look a little better than the Yamaha.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

B_ONE said:


> Is the carbon innegra an option or the new standard?


Believe its standard on all their boats moving forward.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I too am a Merc guy had issues with a Yami. I' m looking hard at the same motor to repower my flats boat. Proxs has a killer hole shot on it.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dustin Pack said:


> Believe its standard on all their boats moving forward.


Pretty cool video on the innegra vs carbon fiber under stress:


----------



## Gatordebaitor (Oct 8, 2013)

Subscribed. Looking forward to a ride in this one!


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## jonnyred (Oct 2, 2018)

Righteous!


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Nice! Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking good man, are you doing an offset TM?


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looking good man, are you doing an offset TM?


Yea, Starboard mounted.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Giggity!


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice color!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Coming together beautifully -- love seeing the progress on these things!


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

And now she’s home.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Dustin Pack said:


> And now she’s home.
> View attachment 60104
> View attachment 60102
> View attachment 60100
> View attachment 60098


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Man, she's pretty! Love that hull color too.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Enjoy that new, pretty ride!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice! Very nice!


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Good stuff, Bro.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Now go get her all slimed up this weekend!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Dustin Pack said:


> And now she’s home.


Beautiful skiff Dustin.

Looks like you changed your mind on the offset TM mount. Why?


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Beautiful skiff Dustin.
> 
> Looks like you changed your mind on the offset TM mount. Why?


Appreciate all the kind words guys, this boat is a beast and perfect for our fishery here in Tampa.
The trolling motor mount is a long story, lol. But ended up on the bow for a few reasons.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I hope you get much enjoyment from her. A real beauty!!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not bad for a hells bay

Beautiful.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Stunner!


----------



## rvd (Jun 18, 2018)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## 1slowrun (May 22, 2019)

What numbers are you getting?


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Not at all jealous. Nope


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

1slowrun said:


> What numbers are you getting?


What numbers are you referring to?


----------



## 1slowrun (May 22, 2019)

cruising speed mpg and wot


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

41 wide open, I cruise around 30. Don’t know the mpg sorry.


----------



## 1slowrun (May 22, 2019)

Is that with the mercury 115? Seems low. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

1slowrun said:


> Is that with the mercury 115? Seems low. Thanks for the reply.


Yes, mine runs 43 wide open with a Yamaha 90. Very similarly equipped, also a 2016


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

1slowrun said:


> Is that with the mercury 115? Seems low. Thanks for the reply.


You must not have read the ad. Yamaha 90 two stroke.


----------



## Dustin Pack (Sep 3, 2015)

4 Blade 19 pitch wot with just me and light gear I hit 48. Cruising with clients and gear, 1/2 tank right around 36/38mph at 4800rpm depending on the conditions.


----------

